# 1,000 Diiferent Beers in a Lifetime



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

A friend and I have a goal of drinking 1,000 (I want to up it to 2,000) different beers in our lifetimes. At this point I think both of us are just over 200.

Anyone else have a goal like this?  Are we nuts?  How many different beers have you enjoyed in your lifetime? :al


----------



## Wu9lf (Mar 23, 2005)

I just visited Europe for 2 weeks earlier this month and in those 2 weeks I must have tried 30 -40 different beers (favorite was Erdinger from Germany). I was pretty surprised to learn that many Belgian and German beers are served at room temp. I dont know if I will ever reach 1,000 beers, but I certainly wouldn't be opposed to it. :al


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

that's a nice goal! I'm very picky when it comes to beer so I will never be able to acomplish it cause I keep on sticking to my favorites. :al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> A friend and I have a goal of drinking 1,000 (I want to up it to 2,000) different beers in our lifetimes. At this point I think both of us are just over 200.
> 
> Anyone else have a goal like this?  Are we nuts?  How many different beers have you enjoyed in your lifetime? :al


I keep track of most of what I try on ratebeer.com. I have rated 234 different beers but have >40 that I haven't written up yet.

That is a noble goal in life. I wish you well.

Have you read the book Journeys with Barley? About a roadtrip in search for the best beer joint in the country. A beer road trip to drink different beers, camp and see the country sounds damned good about now.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Wetterhorn said:


> A friend and I have a goal of drinking 1,000 (I want to up it to 2,000) different beers in our lifetimes. At this point I think both of us are just over 200.
> 
> Anyone else have a goal like this?  Are we nuts?  How many different beers have you enjoyed in your lifetime? :al


Ithink this guy claims to have done >1000


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Geez... when's the last time you think that guy saw his donger?

-------------------

That's quite a goal. Personally, I will never reach #'s like that. I prefer high gravity beers (trappist ales, abbey ales, dubbles, tripples, etc.). I can't stand beer with high hops content.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

miketafc said:


> Ithink this guy claims to have done >1000


 NO COMMENT

Sounds like fun to me to try so many beers. I would have to sit down with pencil and paper to see how many I might have tasted..


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like an interesting concept, and you have a nice start!

My reason for likely not trying something like that is that instead of having my favorite beers when out on the town, I would feel I had to try something new...and most of them probably won't compare to your personal faves. So I will try new beers when something interesting comes along or in a different region/country/microbrewery, but usually I will stick to what I like. My faves are Guinness, Harp, Anchor Steam Porter, Bass and Negra Modelo.


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I have the same sort of goal, but with woman...

So far I've failed miserably. :c


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Anyone else have a goal like this?  Are we nuts?  How many different beers have you enjoyed in your lifetime? :al


Actually I went through a phase almost exactly like this. I think I got up around 200 or so before losing interest in keeping track. The ratebeer.com thing might be interesting though.

Oh, the answer to your second question is yes. For more reasons than this though


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I have the same sort of goal, but with woman...
> 
> So far I've failed miserably. :c


Wilt Chamberlain would be nervous if you wanted to go for the record...and your woman might not be too crazy about it either....


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I was in Tulon, France some years ago. There is a bar there that has 120 different kinds of bear on tape there  They serve them in what is called a girrafe necks, which is a liter of bear. In the two weeks I was there I tried 90 different bears. My fave was this Belgium bear that was so good but I dont recall the name. So I guess I have to go back and try all the bears again. 

Nice goal by the way. 

Steve


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

MM2(SW)S said:


> I was in Tulon, France some years ago. In the two weeks I was there I tried 90 different bears. My fave was this Belgium bear that was so good but I dont recall the name. So I guess I have to go back and try all the bears again.
> 
> Steve


WOW Steve, 90 different bears and the best one you did you don't recall her name.

That's got to be a record man. Your back must be pretty clawed up


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

If I tried 90 different beers, I might try a bear too.....


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

That is an admirable and very abtainable goal. Congrats. I quite enjoy beer. I've tried about 30 beers in my short alcohol lifetime. Thanks to whoever suggested ratebeer.com! I can finally keep track of them all now.

I hope to just keep trying beers, I don't have a specific goal but I'll try anything at least once, most likely twice


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

I too love good beer..
I have 3 big beer display shelves in my apt with all good microbrews.
I'd say about 200 or so bottles so far.
Yum Yum


----------



## PaulHag (Feb 12, 2005)

My favorite brewing company is Rogue. God that is some good beer. Definetly try all of those you can esp. Dead Guy Ale and Shakespear Stout and Chocolate Stout and Imperial Stout.... oh god just try em all! :al


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

keep a journal, save the bottle caps/


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Ithink this guy claims to have done >1000


at the same time?!


----------



## morningsmiler (Jan 1, 2005)

1000 different beers in a lifetime?!?!?

While that is most certainly an admirable goal, when it comes to beer(or bear), you only need to know 2 words...Natty Boh!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

t'kay said:


> That is an admirable and very abtainable goal. Congrats. I quite enjoy beer. I've tried about 30 beers in my short alcohol lifetime. Thanks to whoever suggested ratebeer.com! I can finally keep track of them all now.
> 
> I hope to just keep trying beers, I don't have a specific goal but I'll try anything at least once, most likely twice


Aye, Ratebeer is a great site!

My friend and I just finished our second Old Chicago tour. Another 110 beers down the chute and we are now two time members of the Hall of Foam!

Tried some new beers on this tour - some were very good like McEwan's Scottish Ale, and others were stinkers like the Rolling Rock low carb u !

All in all, a pretty good run of beers! I believe we are well over 200 different beers in our lifetimes (my friend is keeping a list!). In fact we may be over 300!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

morningsmiler said:


> 1000 different beers in a lifetime?!?!?
> 
> While that is most certainly an admirable goal, when it comes to beer(or bear), you only need to know 2 words...Natty Boh!


I have never tried nor seen a National Bohemian - can you believe it? What am I missing?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Just marked another one off the list... fabulous stuff!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Brandon said:


> Just marked another one off the list... fabulous stuff!


What is the national origin of that beer?


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

It's Unibroue Trois Pistoles from Canada... bottle conditioned ale made with roasted malt... 9% ABV with a dark color... rich, malty, fruity, and complex.

Now one of my favorites!!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Great goal. As for me, the best I've done was to work my way through all of the highly rated beers by Michael Jackson (no, not THAT Michael Jackson).


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

RateBeer.com is a GREAT site...thanks for the info.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

God bless beer festivals! 5 3-day festivals here in Reading, UK, and probably 30 or 40 beers a festival! Then there was the world beer selection at the bar in town... another 20 beers. And I don't really remeber how many on holidays in europe, or random ales at pubs, so probably about... I dunno... 200 to 250? And God bless being able to legally drink at 18!


----------

